# Angst um Kois



## 0386hermann (5. Juni 2010)

Wer kann mir helfen??
Irgendwie verhalten unsere Kois komisch....
Mein Vater hat gestern einen unserer Kois herausgenommen, weil er Beulen am Körper hatte und ihn erlöst. Jetzt habe ich Angst das es etwas ansteckendes ist und die anderen Kois auch betroffen sind. Zudem verhält sich einer von unseren großen Kois irgendwie merkwürdig sieht aus als wenn er hächelt. Da es zur Zeit sehr warm ist könnte das ja an dem Sauerstoffgehalt liegen was kann ich dagegen tun???


----------



## muschtang (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

Oxidator ins Wasser hängen, möglichst bald.

Der koi hatte womöglich die Beulenkrankheit

http://www.angeln-und-jagen.de/myxobolus.html

Toi Toi Toi für deine Fische!


----------



## 0386hermann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

wir haben heute morgen einen toten koi im teich gehabt. Was kann man denn gegen diese Beulenkrankheit machen?? Gibt es da irgendwas fürs Wasser??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

Hallo,
Versuch bitte mal ein Foto von den Beulen zu machen. Und mach einen Wasserwechsel, ich denke mal das die Wasserwerte aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind.


----------



## 0386hermann (20. Juli 2010)

*Diagnose erhalten!!*

Hallo zusammen,

nach 6 toten Kois haben wir nun endlich die Ursache gefunden....
Haben zwei der toten Kois untersuchen lassen und sie waren voller __ Würmer. Uns wurde gesagt, dass Kois aus dem Handel öfters Würmer hätten. (Ich sag nur Interkoi) Da werd ich bestimmt keinen mehr kaufen. Gott sei dank sind Würmer ja behandelbar... KHV würde der Tierarzt somit auschließen.. Yippie......
Vielen Dank noch an Koi-Uwe!!!

LG Anna


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

Hallo Anna,

das ist schön, dass es "nur" __ Würmer waren. Ich drücke die Daumen für den Rest Deiner Mannschaft. 

Damit das ganze nachvollziehbar bleibt, habe ich das Ende mal mit dem Anfangs-Thread zusammengeführt. Sonst weiss ja keiner, worum es geht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

Hab ich doch gerne gemacht, weiß nur nicht was ich gemacht habe


----------



## 0386hermann (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

Hast Tipps gegeben und selbst immer gesagt das es sich nicht um KHV handelt.....


----------



## 0386hermann (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

Kois wurden jetzt doch auf KHV getestet,, Test ist negativ


----------



## Duquesa86 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

Wie geht es Deinen Fischen jetzt?


----------



## 0386hermann (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angst um Kois*

Also wir haben jetzt dieses Mittel in den Teich getan, gestern durften die sie das erste Mal fressen und waren auch gierig dabei. Allerdings sind wir uns nochnicht sicher wo zwei unserer Kois geblieben sind. Dieses Zeug heißt glaub ich Wurm-EX oder so und muss jetzt noch 14 Tage im Teich bleiben. Dann wollen wir erstmal unseren Bestand reduzieren.


----------

